

What happened to "Shoot 5 Ducks", "You are the Millionth visitor" kinda ads? - aravindc

I don't see them at all these days. Thankfully.
======
dmschulman
Based on no scientific evidence of my own, I would imagine they just went away
because the trend of those kinds of banner ads simply kind of vanished. I
haven't seen very many "Lose belly fat with this one secret tip only single
moms know" ads in a while (I think they were all pitching Acai or something).
There are definite trends of ad types across the various ad networks, but like
any other market looking to hawk the-next-big-thing, I would think they dried
up because business was elsewhere.

~~~
propercoil
evergreen ads still convert, maybe you have adblock turned on?

------
damoncali
Maybe they were replaced with "One cool trick that will save you
thousands...", "President Obama said..." , and "[Insert big industry] hates
this!" ads. I see those all the time.

~~~
27182818284
Yes. This. If you turn off adblock, you see ads like "How does mom in [Your
geolocated city] make $55/hr staying at home? Find out how!" all the time.

------
jyu
December is usually dominated by brand advertisers and holiday shopping ads
which pay a higher CPM than direct response advertisers (like "shoot 5 ducks"
and "you are the millionth visitor")will pay. You'll see these ads again come
January, when CPM's drop to their normal rates.

------
mapt
I Am Not In Web Marketting, but based purely on my observations, they were
replaced with Commission Junction, Google, & Amazon driven ad networks which
mercilessly target you with ads for consumer products you've recently looked
into buying.

------
CWIZO
They are still with us, unfortunately. Maybe you don't see them because you
live in a country for which there are enough proper ads. I ... I see them all
the time, though admittedly less than I used to.

~~~
nekopa
Yep. I moved to the Czech republic 8 years ago, and those ads are still live
and kicking out here.

------
ddunkin
I've got most of them blocked at this point (Ad/FlashBlock), if I actually do
see them I put more mental energy into the actual blocking than consuming the
content.

